# Sheed, Camby, Kidd, Davis, McGrady, Odom



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Nets Russian owner called Knicks New York II.

Last season, Knicks start the season with 8 wins 15 losses, then Melo and Amare injured.

Rumors say Knicks will add Sheed and Odom.

What if this happened again?

Knicks can have the line-up of 5 superstars and 6th man Lamar Odom.

Sheed, Camby, Kidd, Davis, McGrady, Odom


How many wins can this team win?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Odom is on the Clippers.


----------

